# Quick way to calculate your macros



## Times Roman (Oct 30, 2012)

If anyone is interested, I have a fairly slick Macro Calculator.  It's a self calculating spreadsheet.  With almost a thousand food items, all you have to do is input in the green shaded areas, and output is yellow shaded areas.  Includes Protein/Carbs/Fat/Saturated Fat/Cholestoral/Total Grams/Total Calories.  It also expresses in caloric percentages.

Anyone with interest, PM me and it's yours.

Cheers!
---Roman


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 30, 2012)

Here is a way to look up the Glycemic Value of a variety of foods:

http://www.glycemicindex.com/


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 30, 2012)

what's a macro? i eat steak and tuna


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 30, 2012)

ken said:


> what's a macro? i eat steak and tuna



Protein/Carbs/Fat - Calories

A real rough guideline for eating correctly within your macros would be a 40/40/20 % split.  Expressed as a percentage of total calories eaten.


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 30, 2012)

ken said:


> what's a macro? i eat steak and tuna



but yer funnin me, and that's a play on words?  macro?  mackeral?

huh?


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 30, 2012)

maybe macaroni?


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 30, 2012)

i use fitday.com.   it's free and works great!


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 31, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> i use fitday.com.   it's free and works great!



I'm old school  mate and live in a world where spreadsheets reign supreme....

...and my very high tech phone actually has a camera and sometimes takes pics of the lint inside my pocket  =)


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for this roman


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 31, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Thanks for this roman



You're welcome!

Anyone else?


----------

